# TTOC Somerset 100 Mile Dorset Cruise 21/4/2013



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

The next meet for the TTOC Somerset area will be the 21/4/2013. This meet will comprise of meeting up in Yeovil and driving down to Dorchester and then on to Poole. From there on we will be following the Jurassic coast to the Half Way Inn at Corfe Castle via the Sandbanks Ferry. http://www.pub-explorer.com/dorset/pub/ ... norden.htm This place is one of my favourite watering holes . After lunch on to our final destination Weymouth. The meet will start in Yeovil at the Asda Supermarket for 10.00am sat nav BA20 2HB LEAVING FOR 10.15AM. There will be a quiz,prizes of course and a discussion over the present crisis with the club.
Please submit your interest via the thread.

aTTendees

TT_RS
J8KEITH
Zebedee
TT K8
guzzi
paulc1


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

If the weather is a good as last time Stu it will be a most enjoyable day out. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking forward to this one, hopefully the sun will shine! 

Lin and Darren


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Stu sounds like a good day out see you.
Cheers Norman


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We should be able to make this Stu!


----------



## daz_rt_04 (Feb 4, 2013)

If I remember, I will tag along guys


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

You will be more than welcome to join us!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Count me in for this


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting closer now


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=drummer.gif] 15 [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

not sure if this is still on as Stu has resigned as a rep


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> not sure if this is still on as Stu has resigned as a rep


Had a PM from Stu, still on Gaz. It's a big shame that Stu has resigned he arranged some great days out.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > not sure if this is still on as Stu has resigned as a rep
> ...


+1 Keith great meets and a great Rep. i have suggested Jossy for this role as he is a very keen lad and knows the area...good chef too mmmm


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

j8keith said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > not sure if this is still on as Stu has resigned as a rep
> ...


It is a great shame stu has resigned like you said as his days out are always very good


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Just two more [smiley=sleeping.gif] to go


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

If the weather's looking good we'll come along to this and I'll record the grand prix :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

markypoo said:


> If the weather's looking good we'll come along to this and I'll record the grand prix :roll:


Stuart has ordered good weather----no snow forecast


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just got back in after a lovely day out!

Once again, a good cruise, very controlled and well managed, the sun shone for us all, we saw the first bit of rain on the motorway on the way home!!

Thank you to Stuart for arranging this, ace roads (apart from the wiggly one)!! You will be well missed as our Somerset rep Stu, you have worked so hard over the 10 years that you have been a rep, and it shows cause your meets are always so good.

Great to see everyone today, and all worked so hard on their cars as they looked excellent!

See you all soon,

Lin and Darren


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got back in after a lovely day out!
> 
> ...


Hi Lin & Darren, unfortunately i had work commitments but was thinking of being the lemon and bringing the mx5 along as it was stuart's last meet as a rep. totally agree very meet i went on of stuart's were ace......well organised and run!!! top man is stu and always had the good people on his events. (well till i showed up :lol: )


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

We got back about twenty past seven, fair amount of rain on the so my car looks filthy. Thanks Stu for another enjoyable day out, great roads and company, we both enjoyed it. The Mr Whippys were ace  .
All the trips out you have arranged over the years have been excelllent, you will be sadly missed as the Somerset Rep.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks stu for a well organised day out , will miss your trips and entertainment when we are out and thanks for the way you made us feel welcome when we first attended your events , so thanks for everything 
Sorry we had to leave early today hopefully see you soon  
Cheers


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Stu for arranging a great meet, good to see everyone again and meet some new, I hope you're taking a well earned rest on your second bottle :wink: Sorry for the late post but watching the race NOW :roll: 
I haven't looked at any of my pics so hopefully those that took some will get them up soon 
Well done to Normypoo for getting car of the day 8)


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks stuart for another superb cruise, good to see you all today , it was a surprise to win car of the day but thank you .
Jackie will miss her drinking partner ,
Norm [not normypoo]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

guzzi said:


> Thanks stuart for another superb cruise, good to see you all today , it was a surprise to win car of the day but thank you .
> Jackie will miss her drinking partner ,
> Norm [not normypoo]


wd normypoo  see you at roling road along with markyblobeeboo


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I only took 3 pics  
But here's the best of the 3


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Just finished watching the GP & a nice healthy kebab :lol:

Thanks Stu for another great day out, you allways seem to get the weather right  . Nice to see old friends and to meet new ones, well done Norm, looked very nice !
As the saying goes 'you dont know what you've got, untill its gone', take note TTOC :evil: ....your events will be be missed Stu, thanks all for letting us tag along with an imposter TT :lol: :lol:

Gary & Lorraine


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Tell the truth Garry it's the new MK 3 :lol: 
But you are so right "You never know how much someone is valued until you lose them".


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you all for those comments. It was a good day with excellent roads and company. Thanks to Gary for taking the lead in the cruise. I am sure we will all meet soon. Well done to the car of the day.
Till Later
Stu


----------

